# Looking for a new inexpensive 12 guage.



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for a new inexpensive 12 guage. I have thought about going to Cabela's or Sportsmans or even Wal Mart. Any good ideas or any good sales I need to know about? I am just looking for a good deal.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I would look for a Remington 870 Express. You can usually find them with a 3" chamber for around $280 at most stores, and once in a while Cabelas will run a rebate or some kind of sale and you can get them for like $239. You could also keep your eyes on ksl.com or gunbroker for a used one. There are cheaper guns out there, but I think the 870 is the best value.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Remington 870 Wingmaster! Nuff sed.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you going to do with it? For an all around gun you can not beat the 870. I shoot a Benelli Nova for waterfowl and love it. I have never had any problems with it. It is camo with the synthetic stock, so I am not afraid to "use it". I am not sure the exact cost, but they are on the lower end (300 - 400) I think. Look on KSL there are lots of choices there as has been mentioned to you already. 

BugBuilder


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

If you like pumps, you cannot go wrong with the Remington 870. That and the Mossberg 500 probably have the most accessories out there for any shotgun. I have a Benelli Nova too, and I like it as well, but it's not as easy to find parts and accessories for. For waterfowl I use the Benelli because it handles the 3 1/2" shells, and it's built like a tank. For upland birds I use my less bulky Remington, or other shotguns. What do you plan to hunt with it? Or is it for defense?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Im selling a buddies 870 express supermag less than 250 shells fired through it. He never hunted with the gun so it is in great shape. It comes with a case. Fires 12 gauge 2-3/4 to 3.5 inch shells. 26 inch barrel with wood stock. Pm me if you want pics or are interested. asking $300


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

870 is the way to go hands down for economical. My buddy just bought one for about $350, but keep your eyes out for the sales over the next two weeks.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. It looks like the 870 will be the winner. I was leaning that way but your comments give me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the mossberg mavericks  very good gun


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> 870 is the way to go hands down for economical. My buddy just bought one for about $350, but keep your eyes out for the sales over the next two weeks.


I just got clarification; he only paid $275; it was on Sale at Cabela's.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Hard to beat an 870 Remington. I have never had any problems with them, and lost count of the 1,000s of shells fired through them. A great hunting gun.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for the 870. pm me if you want to take one out to try it on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got the Cabela's ad; $249 after mail in rebate, $279 at the register. That is for any of them 3" shell 26" barrel, laminate or synthetic, others cost more. That is the sale Friday 11/28-12/3.


----------

